

How high could apes rise? - rblion
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/08/05/7266782-how-high-could-apes-rise

======
zoowar
I'm more worried about robots than apes.

~~~
rblion
genetic modification is a bit disturbing too. noble in theory though...

